
Babies at Work: It’s Weird That It’s Weird - pwim
https://medium.com/@wifelette/babies-at-work-its-weird-that-it-s-weird-b285b070d456
======
Boothroid
Can you imagine what a baby filled workplace would be like for someone that
has had a miscarriage etc?

Also I think for many people work is a rest from their kids.

~~~
greenyoda
Good points. Also:

Unless you have an on-premises child care facility that's physically separated
from the office space, crying babies (which are _very_ loud) will cause a
great deal of disruption to the work environment.

Note that the author of this article is the CEO of the company, so it's not
likely that lower-level employees will complain to her if they find her baby
disruptive. I can't imagine that someone who's not the CEO could get away with
something like this.

And what's going to happen if the parent/CEO is in a meeting with an important
customer and the baby starts crying? Are other employees going to be expected
to change the baby's diaper?

 _" Most of us are pretty much pre-wired to find babies charming and happy-
making."_

And many of the rest of us don't want to be anywhere near a crying baby - and
yes, there are even women who don't like babies and don't want to have
children. (The same can be said about dogs in the office - some love them, but
some have been bitten by them in the past and would rather avoid them.)

